
For Steve Jobs's Biological Father, the Reunion Never Came - jedwhite
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052970203499704576620911395191694-lMyQjAxMTAxMDAwOTEwNDkyWj.html?mod=wsj_share_email
======
51Cards
I lived most of my life estranged from my father due to issues I won't get
into here. When I was 32 though we finally got to know each other more as
adult friends than as father/son. As much as I never saw any reason to get to
know him before hand, I thoroughly enjoyed the few years we had to reconnect
before he passed away 3 years back. It makes me somewhat sad that Jobs never
took that opportunity. Not saying it would have turned out the same but it's
disappointing it was never tried. I know I was surprised that despite the fact
we were polar opposites (lumberjack, software developer) we still found a lot
in common. Made me think there might be a little something to that 'nature'
thing after all.

------
ramanujan
Well, Jobs' children are still alive. I can't believe they too would be so mad
at their grandfather that they wouldn't want to meet him. He should wait till
things calm down and then knock on a door in Cupertino.

~~~
danilocampos
It takes more than blood to make a grandfather.

~~~
angus77
One point Jobs' father made was that he was surprised Steve didn't contact him
to find out information about his family's medical history. I was adopted,
too. I never had any inclination to track down my birth parents (not out of
anger or anything, it's just something that's never interested me). Now that I
have a flock of kids, however, my wife and adoptive mother are pushing me to
track them down so I can learn about my bloodline's medical history.

------
kloncks
Barack Obama had a similar background, did he not? Immigrant father, a young
student who seemingly wasn't ready for parenthood.

------
vii
This article doesn't go into the reasons for which Steve Jobs was given up for
adoption. His biological father reportedly said, "I honestly do not know, to
this day, if Steve is aware of the fact that had it been my choice, I would
have loved to keep him." Steve Jobs is claimed by Syrians as his own, and
there are suggestions that the father of his mother forced him to be adopted
out of Islamophobia or anti-Semitism.

~~~
sunnydaynow
Islamophobia OR anti-Semitism? I do not understand...

~~~
frogly
Arabs are Semites.

~~~
gyardley
Of course they are, but you know very well that the word 'anti-semitism'
refers solely to Jews.

If you can get everyone to switch over to 'Judeophobia', fine by me, but until
then you'll have to accept that the meaning of words sometimes differs from
their literal parts.

------
code_duck
That's very interesting and sad. Poignant, there are a lot of rock stars and
similarly driven people who seem to be striving against feelings of rejection
from their parents. Not that adopted people have really been rejected, in my
inexperienced analysis, but I've known a few who feel that way.

Another major immigration success story, too! From the Middle East no less.

------
djangonian
Those eyes,lips and nose are very similar..;)

~~~
MikeCapone
The physical resemblance is striking, IMO. I'd like to also see a photo of his
biological mother to compare.

------
toyg
Sorry, I'm a cinic, but I bet most people would "regret" such an opportunity
with hindsight... M: "I'm pregnant." F: "I'm getting the hell out of Dodge!"
M: "I have it on authority that this baby is gonna be a multi-billionaire." F:
"Well, I guess I might stick around after all."

